# Introvideo



## radiac (13. Nov 2009)

Hallihallo.

Ich hab da mal eine simple Frage. Gibt es eine einfache und simple Möglichkeit ein Video in Java abzuspielen, ohne das man gleich eine API installieren muss???


----------



## Steev (13. Nov 2009)

Soweit ich weis geht das im Standard erstmal nicht. (Außer man schreibt sich selbst einen Codec)

Für so etwas wird in der Regel JMF oder QuickTimeForJava verwendet.


----------



## Noctarius (13. Nov 2009)

Vorallem letzteres ist für soetwas in der Java Welt beliebt ^^


----------



## radiac (13. Nov 2009)

Ah okay . Dann muss ich das wohl oder übel selber basteln .

Danke für die Antworten :toll:


----------



## Noctarius (13. Nov 2009)

Wieso selber basteln? Das gibt es doch beides fertig.


----------



## radiac (13. Nov 2009)

Ja, ich hab das schon eingebaut... aber irgendwie ist das störend, wenn jeder der das Spiel spielen will das API laden muss... oder mach ich was falsch beim packen der Jar???


----------



## jason (16. Nov 2009)

Du kannst du die API gleich mitliefern.
Ach, mist, das ist ja schon erledigt...

MfG jason


----------

